
Ask HN: How would software change when 3D XPoint is introduced - advanderveer
In July 2015 Intel and Micron announced a new type of non-volatile memory: 3D XPoints (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;3D_XPoint). Although introduction into the market is several years away and the initial (affordable?) version will probably won&#x27;t manage to fullfill the performance promise of being &quot;1000x faster then flash&quot;, it is interesting to paint a world in which we can use (large) non-volatile storage (our disks) as a replacement for RAM.<p>How would database technologies change? Would we still need caching mechanisms? Do OS&#x27;s still need page swapping? Would this turn over the HPC industry and deprecate years of work on optimizations?
======
AnbeSivam
Intel today announced SPDK (DPDK for storage), which provides IO operations in
userspace.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10263200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10263200)

